# Solid Signal marketing DECA as networking over Coax



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Got this in an email from them this morning. Its not the entire email, but enough to get the picture.

Interesting take on what you can do with DECA.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, since that's exactly what it is, not surprising that they'd market it as such. 

Got the same email.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just going to post it, but you beat me to it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Smart idea & some users here are doing this successfully.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Got the same e-mail here too.

Interesting how marketing terminology spin varies...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And if it's a separate cloud, D* shouldn't mind to affect the 'supported' status.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DECA (really MoCA) is a good solution in some cases. If the alternative is wireless or power line, using DECA to bridge two areas in your house could work well. It's not always easy to fish Ethernet lines to certain places, but preexisting coax is available .. Why not?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure what else that ad showed, but this isn't going to work with cable TV, as we all know.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure what else that ad showed, but this isn't going to work with cable TV, as we all know.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, this can only be used with DIRECTV SWiM on the line or a bare line with nothing else on it. But I wouldn't be surprised to see folks have coax to nowhere that could be used to bridge two points.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought that this would be possible. For Cable users you can get a Motorola NIM-100 which basically does the same thing, but it's on the MOCA channels 1.1 GHz range.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The only room in my house that does not have ethernet in it is my Son's room, this will ensure that I never have to run Cat5 to his room should the need arise. Every room already has 2 RG6 in it, why run that last line?


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

I use this to bridge two networks in my house for wireless coverage. It was in an area that I really could not run a cable, but had reasonably good coax.

1) BB Deca on one end connected to primary router
2) Another BB Deca on the other end upstairs connected to secondary bridge router providing wireless upstairs but connected via Deca and COAX to the primary router. *No SWiM involved*. You could, but for bridging I would think it's best to keep off of the SWiM network.

I think I got the Deca's on ebay for like $20 per.

This is a much better solution that the Ethernet over power adapters IF you have the coax.

I have been running this for a month without a single problem, very cheap and reliable technology. Thanks Direct!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The lack of SWiM should have no bearing on the performance of DECA.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool good to know .. I did want to test this before I moved any of the normal networking traffic onto my SWiM-16 with some point-to-point netperf's. 

Will get around to doing this at some point, but the dedicated coax bridge with two BB Deca's are solving what I needed them for and it's isolated for the moment.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

901racer said:


> I think I got the Deca's on ebay for like $20 per.


Hard to believe that someone's going to shell out $59.99 plus shipping whne these are going for about $20 shipped or less on ebay.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not everyone is comfortable with used equipment or sellers that only go through ebay.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Smart idea & some users here are doing this successfully.


I use it myself, and have installed the point to point (single coax with DECA on each end) for several friends. They couldn't believe how cheaply they could add connectivity compared to the "official" MOCA solutions offered elsewhere.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

Will these work with cable TV running on the same coax? 

I have a neighbor with cable and these would be a perfect solution. They have a new room with cable TV going to it but nothing else. They can't get a good enough signal from the router. They are really big rooms. 

I was going to recommend a pair of DECA's from solidsignal to get wired networking into the new room. 

I guess best fallback is powerline ethernet?

thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HiDefGator said:


> Will these work with cable TV running on the same coax?
> 
> I have a neighbor with cable and these would be a perfect solution. They have a new room with cable TV going to it but nothing else. They can't get a good enough signal from the router. They are really big rooms.
> 
> ...


These can't be used on coax that is also used for cable as the frequencies for DECA would interfere with the cable signal. You could see if you can find some MOCA adapters, although they are generally more expensive than DirecTV's DECA version.

- Merg


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

See post #9 above. Click on the image.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

This will work for cable.

http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-MCAB1001-Coax-Ethernet-Adapter-Black/dp/B001N85NMI


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, that's pricey!

- Merg


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Wow, that's pricey!
> 
> - Merg


Hey, you said they would likely be more expensive. :lol:


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> This will work for cable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-MCAB1001-Coax-Ethernet-Adapter-Black/dp/B001N85NMI


It seems like all of these devices are in transition to a new model or something. Even on the Amazon link it says shipping usually in "1-3 months". SolidSignal emailed me back about one they would have available "soon".

Thanks for all the info. I did order a pair that were available today made by another company. Hope it works for my friend.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:



> Hey, you said they would likely be more expensive. :lol:


Just forgot how pricey they still are. I was even thinking maybe $150 on the high end...

- Merg


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> This will work for cable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-MCAB1001-Coax-Ethernet-Adapter-Black/dp/B001N85NMI


If you're good with networking, you can pick up a couple of Verizon Fios routers (such as the Actiontec MI424WR) and set them up in bridge mode. This will effectively turn them into MOCA adapters with the advantage that you get 4 ethernet ports on the outer end to connect with (only 3 on the end connected to your home networks router as one port is used for this connection).

These are often available used on ebay for quite a bit cheaper than the netgear units.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Just forgot how pricey they still are. I was even thinking maybe $150 on the high end...
> 
> - Merg


I only paid $162 for the pair.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The coax for Ethernet is coming back !

[Some old network guys should remember it; I would add it was nightmare when did Arcnet cabling between buildings  ).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> The coax for Ethernet is coming back !
> 
> [Some old network guys should remember it; I would add it was nightmare when did Arcnet cabling between buildings  ).


Might have been a nightmare, but at least it worked. We had one run over 400' between two buildings to connect two networks together.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

P Smith said:


> The coax for Ethernet is coming back !
> 
> [Some old network guys should remember it; I would add it was nightmare when did Arcnet cabling between buildings  ).


Don't forget your T's and terminators! We don't need no stinkin hubs!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those OK, but that skew in power lines, man !


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just curious, anyone doing this currently seeing any speed issues?

Thanks


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

No. In my tests I was seeing ~90mbps throughput, just as I do on a non-DECA 100mbps link. Only notable difference is 3-9ms of latency.


----------



## 901racer (Jan 8, 2011)

djrobx said:


> No. In my tests I was seeing ~90mbps throughput, just as I do on a non-DECA 100mbps link. Only notable difference is 3-9ms of latency.


Same here, pretty close to 100mbps throughput with 3-6ms of induced latency....


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

djrobx said:


> No. In my tests I was seeing ~90mbps throughput, just as I do on a non-DECA 100mbps link. Only notable difference is 3-9ms of latency.





901racer said:


> Same here, pretty close to 100mbps throughput with 3-6ms of induced latency....


Thanks, I just set this up today for my office computers and I can confirm that it does work. Pretty slick having satellite and internet signals on the same coax cable. Nice job D*.


----------

